# Kinesthetic Shooting



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I call it Point of Aim shooting. Perfect for close in defense shooting.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Well GC thanks for the vid.. it does support my method of personal defense... When I practice personal defense, its not about marksmanship, it more about delivering on the target with the ability to view the threat with both eyes open and a wide field of view.. when I was younger before my eye muscles started to age, I was able to practice this technique with ease.. when people talk self defense it should never be about putting 5 shots in a quarter sized shot group. Its about visually accessing the threat, second by second and movement by movement.. there is no time for sights.. as a threat comes toward you, even after being hit, you have to access his movement and make instantaneous adjustment while still being able to see full depth of field and field of view. I now use a crutch.. a laser to help orient my on target position while still having wide fields of vision incase their is more than one threat... this defensive action it not your typical go to the range and try to get good tight shot groups.

thanks for the vid.. Its something that I am on the same page with, the only thing I would not do, is empty my gun into a threat as shown in this vid.. Im shooting a burst of three for effect. and accessing the threat, shoot another burst of 3 , the worst thing you can do is empty your gun at a threat who is still coming.. I would rather miss 6 times and have 3 left for when he is 3 feet away.

Funny story,,, but appropriate.. and something relatively new to me.. I was in the super market today... I saw a Black guy.. he could have been white but this guy was black.. about 25 to 30 years old.. he appeared to me in very good shape.. sleeveless muscle shirt, basket ball shorts. about 6 ft 2 inches about 250 /260.. had long hair in corn rows, and some Tats. He did not look like a threat but just a person of formidable size.. it flashed through my mind if this guy was pissed off and coming at me... what would it take... this all flashed through my head in an instant.. I felt good that my 45 ACP was in my pocket... not for this guy, he seems to be very pleasant with a smile on his face.. I never made eye contact with him. He was a big guy, that I would question a .380 at 15 feet would stop him from getting his hands on me.. I thought I would share that moment from today.. IN the sea of customers in the store, this guy stood out as a real big guy that would be a problem if he was a bad guy.

I swear on my grandchildren.. the thought of asking if I could take his picture just to bring here, flashed through my mind but it had " Gay " written all over it.. I wanted to show this guys picture and ask if those people advocating a 22 as a defensive weapon would be a deterrent to this guy...
The end
Bill aka ET

IM a photographer, so its only natural to think about taking pictures of things to further my point.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I call it Point of Aim shooting. Perfect for close in defense shooting.





EvilTwin said:


> Well GC thanks for the vid.. it does support my method of personal defense... When I practice personal defense, its not about marksmanship, it more about delivering on the target with the ability to view the threat with both eyes open and a wide field of view.. when I was younger before my eye muscles started to age, I was able to practice this technique with ease.. when people talk self defense it should never be about putting 5 shots in a quarter sized shot group. Its about visually accessing the threat, second by second and movement by movement.. there is no time for sights.. as a threat comes toward you, even after being hit, you have to access his movement and make instantaneous adjustment while still being able to see full depth of field and field of view. I now use a crutch.. a laser to help orient my on target position while still having wide fields of vision incase their is more than one threat... this defensive action it not your typical go to the range and try to get good tight shot groups.
> 
> thanks for the vid.. Its something that I am on the same page with, the only thing I would not do, is empty my gun into a threat as shown in this vid.. Im shooting a burst of three for effect. and accessing the threat, shoot another burst of 3 , the worst thing you can do is empty your gun at a threat who is still coming.. I would rather miss 6 times and have 3 left for when he is 3 feet away.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the video, GCBHM.

To both of you gentlemen. I have found that this technique has come natural to me when practicing my draw and fire exercises on my flipping targets (paper plates on a background flipping from edge to face and back to edge). I have been doing these exercises for several years now, since the range I usually go to allows this, and I find my self paying much more attention to the target than the gun. By that I mean, the gun comes out of the holster and I press out in an isosceles stance and the target is right there. Sometimes I use a modified Weaver stance (there is a name for it but it escapes me at the moment ). But I do find that I am doing this naturally and hitting the target with better than a 90% rate. Plates are 7 inch and target is 12 feet out, though at times 15 feet. I also practice at 21 feet for effect. But more often than not, what I consider to be "street distance".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

EvilTwin said:


> Funny story,,, but appropriate.. and something relatively new to me.. I was in the super market today... I saw a Black guy.. he could have been white but this guy was black.. about 25 to 30 years old.. he appeared to me in very good shape.. sleeveless muscle shirt, basket ball shorts. about 6 ft 2 inches about 250 /260.. had long hair in corn rows, and some Tats. He did not look like a threat but just a person of formidable size.. it flashed through my mind if this guy was pissed off and coming at me... what would it take... this all flashed through my head in an instant.. I felt good that my 45 ACP was in my pocket... not for this guy, he seems to be very pleasant with a smile on his face.. I never made eye contact with him. He was a big guy, that I would question a .380 at 15 feet would stop him from getting his hands on me.. I thought I would share that moment from today.. IN the sea of customers in the store, this guy stood out as a real big guy that would be a problem if he was a bad guy.


I did something just like this about two years ago in a local McDonald's. It was in the cold weather and two large, young black fellows come in to the place. One was really big, as in a large girth. While viewing him from the side, I thought to myself that if he was a BG and I had to use my sidearm, I would be asking my chosen load to do a lot of work. There was a lot of meat and other stuff plus a coat, for that bullet to penetrate in order to reach his vitals.

It's good to look at some people and imagine these sort of scenarios. Makes us reevaluate our equipment.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

I recently went to 45 ACP ... iTS A BIG ROCK TO THROW... if you look at these criminal in prisons.. these guys are usually hardened street people,,, violent crimes are not usually committed by the Sheldon Cooper type of Nerds.. Look at Michael Brown, 18 years old 6 ft. 4 and almost 300 lbs.. he was hit 6 times and it took a head shot to put him down. Some data suggests the first 5 shots were ineffective to stop the threat. 
The fact that Im 70 years old now, I'm not as capable of much physical confrontation.. I've carried everything and have the most confidence in the 45 ACP to make sure a really big bad guy doesn't not get his hands on me. The way I see it, is if I deliver 3 to the chest at 10 ft and slows him down but he's still coming. 3 to the face at 5 feet is going to be lights out.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks gents. I have also been working with this technique for the last couple years as well. It occurred to me one day while shooting my usual marksmanship work "hey...a BG won't be stationary, and I know a guy with a knife can close a 15 yard gap in roughly 2 seconds. I will not have time to draw my weapon and aim to shoot him. So I began to think about it and studies "tactical shooting" looking for videos of SPECOPS-like drills b/c I know those guys know how to shoot under pressure. So I try to mix it up shooting at close ranges out to 25 yards. I really don't go beyond that distance b/c if I'm that far away from someone I can likely turn, extend and get away. 

I've also taken a look at some bigger guys wondering how I would handle a situation where the got after me. I know some big guys can more quickly and be on you widda quickness! It's good to know others who are well versed have also spent time working the same things. I guess great tactical minds think alike! Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Germane to This Discussion:*
Please see _Post #5_, here: http://www.handgunforum.net/tactics-technique/40072-dissecting-mozambique-drill.html


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for posting this video. I wish I would have seen it or one similar one many years ago when I first began my gun handling. Then, I was taught to shoot with a single hand aiming at a bulls eye target and slowly squeezing off a round. While this was fine for recreational shooting, it did not enhance my ability to defend myself from a close encounter with an attacker.

Today, I hone my defensive skills so that I am prepared to meet a threat whether an attacker is mere feet from me or many yards distant. Thus, I practice both sight shooting and point shooting. These two techniques have valid reasons for being a part of my practice regimen. 

I have read and the video intimates that under stress one automatically falls back on his training. This may be so. Yet, I also believe that under stress, one’s basic instincts might supersede the rational thinking one has during normal times and obviate the techniques learned in training.

I do not think it possible to be able to raise a sidearm from holster to eye level, align the sights on a close-by attacker who is quickly closing ground on me and squeeze the trigger to shoot the attacker’s center mass before he shoots or knives me. 

However, if that attacker is closing in on me from a faraway enough distance for me to take all of those same steps, my sight shoot accuracy training would stop the attacker in his tracks.

That said, in a close quarters confrontation with an attacker (mere feet away), in which I must shoot quickly and stop the attacker in order to survive, point shooting provides the technique to do so. Point shooting differs in many ways from sight shooting. In sight shooting, eyes are on the sights, the sights aligned to target and the trigger slowly squeezed in a measured way. This takes time.

In point shooting, eyes are focused directly on the target not the sights, arms and hand extended on a line to the target while the trigger is pulled as fast as possible. The first shot is followed by quick successive pulls (not squeezes) of the trigger. 

I rely on eye to hand coordination to aim the angle of the gun directly at the center mass of the attacker. By this I mean, my arms and hands (in an Isosceles or Weaver stance) are pointed in a direct line with my eyes at the target. If the angle is high, hits will be made in the neck and head. If the angle is low, the gut will be penetrated. To either side, lungs and kidney will be blasted. It is theoretically possible that any such hits in a vital organ will stop the attacker in his tracks before he does damage to me.

There is no doubt in my mind that advances in technique will be developed that will enable one to better protect himself. But for now, the video affirms my method of defensive drills.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shepsan said:


> ...I do not think it possible to be able to raise a sidearm from holster to eye level, align the sights on a close-by attacker who is quickly closing ground on me and squeeze the trigger to shoot the attacker's center mass before he shoots or knives me...


The best defensive technique almost always includes movement. It's called "Getting off of the 'X'."
If you stand rooted in one spot while you present your firearm and shoot it, you will very likely lose the fight.

Generally speaking, if your opponent is right-handed, you move laterally to your right. If he is left-handed, move left.
Moving to your rear is also good, but you take the chance of stumbling over an unseen object behind you.
And when confronted by more than one attacker, moving from side to side while keeping your back to a wall is a good strategy.

Spot the guy armed with the most dangerous (or longest-range) weapon, and take him out first.
Otherwise, start with the nearest attacker.

Shoot two-on-each, and then go back and finish the job as required.

Of course, all of this requires practice, practice, and more practice.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> I call it Point of Aim shooting. Perfect for close in defense shooting.


Even though the sights have been removed, he does have the gun at eye level.
The slide itself can give accurate lines.
I would like to see more shooting out of the holster after the gun has cleared your chance of shooting yourself ,,
without extended arms for the first two shots.


----------

